# Think I’m pollinated



## KentuckyGold (Jul 28, 2019)

Hey everyone. This is my first grow. They are Girl Scout cookie autos. I took a few pics and showed a  knowledgeable friend of mine on here  and he said they were pollinated. I attached some pics . What do I do now? They already have bud on them. Will the bud turn all to seed? Broken hearted here.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2019)

Are those just swollen calyxes or are there seeds in there? squish one and see if they are hard. Usually when a plant is pollinated the hair turns red. At any rate,  those are just preflowers and i am not sure they are viable seeds. The rest of the plant should flower normally although i have never grown an auto.  Mojo for your green harvest.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jul 28, 2019)

Hey here is what was in the middle of it. I’ll get another and see if it’s hard!


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jul 28, 2019)

Forgot to attach pic


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jul 28, 2019)

Opened another and here are a couple pics before and after. This is nerve wracking


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jul 29, 2019)

Ok ive chilled out lol. My buddy told me it was fine that it happens but the bud will still be good! Enjoying this first grow like crazy but man be nice once I get a little experience under my belt so I dont freak at every little thing ha ha


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 29, 2019)

Jeez, what a dough head...I didn't even think about them being swollen calyx--just that they weren't male flowers.  
And, IMHO, it is not fine.  It is this attitude that causes the proliferation of hermies.  Ten or 15 years ago, no one had ever seen or heard of a hermy.  While the bud will still be good, you could be picking seeds (maybe a lot) out of your bud, which is a PITA.  I make it a rule to not grow again any clones or seeds from breeders that put out hermy stock.  To me, there is NO acceptable amount of seeds in a female plant.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jul 29, 2019)

Do you think it’s a Hermie HG? What do you think has caused them to be more prevalent the last few years?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 30, 2019)

Yes, it is probably a hermy.  Although it is possible that you picked up some stray pollen somewhere, it is probably not the most likely scenario.  IMO, people taking shortcuts when making fem seeds is why we have so many more hermies now.  And when they find out their seeds hermy, they do nothing about it.  Any "breeder" who thinks "a few seeds" are okay is off my list of responsible breeders.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jul 30, 2019)

I see what you mean. I didnt even think about it being a hermie.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jul 30, 2019)

The breeder I got them from was Good Buzz.  I bought one batch of seeds and the germination rate was awful.  I ordered Girl Scout Cookie Autos.  Out of the whole batch only two made it. Out of the two supposed female autos, one turned out to be a male which I got out in time and the other is about 6 feet tall now and in my garden.....Not an auto. Luckily I had paid a little extra for insurance so they sent me new seeds.   This batch has done better but again that pic above is from these seeds.  One big lesson I have learned this year is to pay a little more and look for a better breeder.  A buddy of mine and myself have ordered a few seeds made by Barneys Farm. They seem to be doing wonderful and the germination rate has been 100%.


----------



## zigggy (Jul 30, 2019)

never had any luck with autos ,,,,,also very hard to get good clones from autos,,,at least for me anyway ,,,,good luck to ya


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jul 30, 2019)

zigggy said:


> never had any luck with autos ,,,,,also very hard to get good clones from autos,,,at least for me anyway ,,,,good luck to ya



Thanks! Looking at some Dutch passion autos  for my winter grow room then maybe for outside in the spring. They are Sativa but will beat the mold. The autos I have now have some nice bud however I have ran into problems like the first batch I spoke of and now the possible Hermie. Bud is sweet smelling and sticky . Love touching and smelling it everyday ha ha. Again though you get what you paid for and I think I I can get more out of autos going with a good breeder.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jul 30, 2019)

zigggy said:


> never had any luck with autos ,,,,,also very hard to get good clones from autos,,,at least for me anyway ,,,,good luck to ya



Yes from  what I have been told you cannot clone an auto. I guess they are different from an photo and their life is pre-determined.  They do not have to depend on days getting shorter to flower.  From people I have talked to and research I’ve done, trying to clone them are frugal as they will go a few days and die. Again I’m a newbie and may be totally wrong ha ha.


----------



## Aksarben (Jul 30, 2019)

KentuckyGold said:


> Again I’m a newbie and may be totally wrong ha ha.


Nope, you're totally right about trying to clone an Autoflower.  The DNA in them has a predetermined time to live.  Clone it,but it won't have enough time to get big and do much.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jul 30, 2019)

Aksarben said:


> Nope, you're totally right about trying to clone an Autoflower.  The DNA in them has a predetermined time to live.  Clone it,but it won't have enough time to get big and do much.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for reinforcing that! I was hoping I was correct lol


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jul 30, 2019)

Not sure how I quoted your quote Aksarben, but I said “Thanks for reinforcing that! I was hoping I was correct lol”


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 31, 2019)

Zigggy, I never had any luck with autos either.  And as mentioned, clones taken from autos do not live long enough to mature.

If you have enough room to set up separate veg and flowering spaces, you can get a perpetual grow going, grow photo-period plants and still have a fast turn around.  There is a real advantage to cloning.  I have to say that in the many many years I've been on here that I don't remember anyone who grew autos, then went to photoperiod plants, ever go back to autos.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Aug 1, 2019)

I'll usually throw the auto freebies into a veg tent.  It's already under 24 hour light, and anything I harvest off of those goes right into the press for personal use.


----------



## Volcano Buds (Aug 1, 2019)

KentuckyGold said:


> Hey everyone. This is my first grow. They are Girl Scout cookie autos. I took a few pics and showed a  knowledgeable friend of mine on here  and he said they were pollinated. I attached some pics . What do I do now? They already have bud on them. Will the bud turn all to seed? Broken hearted here.


I hate to say it, but I think they may be hermies, because it just recently happened to a few of my plants. If I’m right you will likely see more pollen sacs popping up in the next week or so.

About 3 weeks after I had switched over to flower, I noticed my grow lights were on late one night when they shouldn’t have been. I checked the auto-timer & found my mistake. The lights were accidentally set to turn on for 1 hour ever night, right in the middle of the 12 hour dark period for 3 weeks straight. A few days later it was obvious my girls were hermaphrodites! These started as feminized seeds. Fortunately, only 2 of my 4 plants were effected and the others were fine and now they’re almost ready to harvest. I sprayed my entire crop with water & sacrificed the hermies immediately to keep the others safe. I’m on my 1st grow so I could be wrong. I’ll attached a picture for comparison....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 2, 2019)

Volcano, that plant does not appear to be a hermy, but appears to be a full blown male.  I see absolutely no sign of female pistils.  But that can happen, too.  I have gotten seeds that were supposed to be femmed, but ended up being totally male.


----------



## Supernuggs (Aug 3, 2019)

Those are just swollen calyxes. They're not pollen sacs. There's a big difference. And calyx do have a little seed looking thing in the middle.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 3, 2019)

Those are not swollen calyxes. Those are male flowers. I have 4 male plants in my backyard right now that explode pollen every time one of those opens. Volcanobuds would be best off removing that male now unless he wants seedy weed...


----------



## Volcano Buds (Aug 3, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Those are not swollen calyxes. Those are male flowers. I have 4 male plants in my backyard right now that explode pollen every time one of those opens. Volcanobuds would be best off removing that male now unless he wants seedy weed...


I immediately sprayed down my crop with water & removed the males. The remaining females are near harvest & appear to be seed-free. Thanks for you input!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 4, 2019)

The others are near harvest?  Did this male plant go in way later than the other plants?


----------



## Volcano Buds (Aug 4, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> The others are near harvest?  Did this male plant go in way later than the other plants?


No. They all started as feminized seeds that were germinated and grown together in a 3 x 4 tent, but the moment I noticed the sacs in early flower, I immediately sprayed the entire tent and crops with water/mist, wiped the tent & RDWC down clean and removed the males....about 6 weeks ago. The remaining females look great, about a week to 10 days from harvest and I see no evidence of seeds.


----------



## Aksarben (Aug 5, 2019)

BTW, so you know,   Cannabis pollen can travel up to 40 miles to pollinate other cannabis.


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Aug 8, 2019)

KentuckyGold said:


> The breeder I got them from was Good Buzz.  I bought one batch of seeds and the germination rate was awful.  I ordered Girl Scout Cookie Autos.  Out of the whole batch only two made it. Out of the two supposed female autos, one turned out to be a male which I got out in time and the other is about 6 feet tall now and in my garden.....Not an auto. Luckily I had paid a little extra for insurance so they sent me new seeds.   This batch has done better but again that pic above is from these seeds.  One big lesson I have learned this year is to pay a little more and look for a better breeder.  A buddy of mine and myself have ordered a few seeds made by Barneys Farm. They seem to be doing wonderful and the germination rate has been 100%.


You should always get 100% germination rates from seeds ordered from reliable seed banks by ESTABLISHED breeders.
I'm seeing all these new growers and strains out there and I belong to a lot of weed pages and I am seeing more and more posts every day about all these inferior breeds and breeders.
If the breeder hasn't been around at least half as long as I have I would never buy their seeds and I only trust a couple seed banks one of which I will be through with as soon as I figure out which bank sent me seeds other than what I ordered.
When you order the same seeds from the same breeder but from different sources,  one in Canada and one in the U.K., and they are as opposite as can be, someone screwed me over and I'm pretty sure who it was.


----------



## Aksarben (Aug 9, 2019)

Recently I have gotten seed from www.seedsman.com   and seem very reliable to strain, and they come in the breeders pre-package  make up so you know which seeds are definitely which.    What IS interesting is that the packages came from within the United States.  Last 3 times was from Oklahoma, and before that it was California.


----------

